# checking claims for couregges exe and tesla roadster



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all,

I was browsing through some webpges when i came across a article about
the couregges EXE,

how on earth is it possible to get 200 miles from an li-ion pack @ 370
v when the ev calculator suggests a range of only 120 miles

Can someone please explain ?

Same is true for the tesla roadster

how can it give 150mph and 200 miles at the same time ?

Thanks
Sushrut


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 7/28/2007 8:27:56 A.M. Pacific Daylight Time, 
[email protected] writes:

Same is true for the tesla roadster

how can it give 150mph and 200 miles at the same time ?

Thanks
Sushrut



I think it's done with mirrors.



************************************** Get a sneak peek of the all-new AOL at 
http://discover.aol.com/memed/aolcom30tour


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The manufacturer is stating the range at a safe and sane 65 mph... or close to it. The car can not go 200 miles at 150 mph.

Brian




> ---- gulabrao ingle <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> Hello all,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know which EV calculator you are using but most likely it takes into account a Peukerts value for lead acis batteries that
is invalid for Li-ion packs. Also too at what discharge rate are you calculating the 120 miles. It may be more if you drive
slower.

I don't think they claim to do 150mph AND 200 miles at the same time. As with any EV that we all drive, the lighter you are on
the foot pedal the farther your range will be. Lead foot around (so to speak) and range suffers tremendously.

Mike,
Anchorage, Ak.

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]On
> Behalf Of gulabrao ingle
> Sent: Saturday, July 28, 2007 7:27 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: checking claims for couregges exe and tesla roadster
>
>
> Hello all,
>
> I was browsing through some webpges when i came across a article about
> the couregges EXE,
>
> how on earth is it possible to get 200 miles from an li-ion pack @ 370
> v when the ev calculator suggests a range of only 120 miles
>
> Can someone please explain ?
>
> Same is true for the tesla roadster
>
> how can it give 150mph and 200 miles at the same time ?
>
> Thanks
> Sushrut
>
>


----------

